# Fischgrätenschneider?



## Clown (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe letzten in ner Kochsendung gesehen, dass der Koch das Filet durch so ne Art "Fischgrätenschneider" gekurbelt hat. Man muss sich das so vorstellen. Eine Walze so ca. 20cm lang mit ganz feinen Messern am Durchmesser. Das Filet kurbelt man dann durch. Kennt jemand soetwas?

Danke schon mal

Mfg und Petri Heil
Clown


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Habe das Teil mal in einer Sendung eines lokalen (Kölner) TV Senders gesehen. Nach Aussage des Benutzers war das Teil Sonderanfertigung.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Hallo Clown,#h

ich habe dieses Teil vor Jahren bereits in einer Angelzeitung
gesehen.Es gibt sie in verschiedenen Ausführungen (manuell
und elektrisch),und auch wohl in verschiedenen Breiten.Die
Geräte sollen TOP sein.
Ich selbst kann dir leider nicht den Hersteller nennen,aber die
Geräte wurden bereits im AB besprochen.
Sollten also noch einige User antworten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Bei der AB-Geburtstagsparty 2005 war der Erfinder Klein persönlich anwesend und hat das Dingens toll vorgeführt, 
vor allem die Karpfenchips waren sehr lecker!  :m :m 
(Mehr davon ... :l)

Das isser heute: 
http://www.graetenschneider.de/

Um so ein Ding "eier" ich ja auch immer noch rum, aber für nen kleinen Anglerhaushalt einfach ein bischen teuer. Ist es aber wert, der Aufbau aus V4A usw, das ist 1a und weitaus besser und teurer als z.B. ne Stella-Rolle. 
Der Klein Eins kostet eben immer noch netto 348 EUR.

Lohnt sich nach vieler Einschätzung eben leider nur für die Mengenverarbeitung, so man sie denn hat.


----------



## Volker2809 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Der Hersteller und Erfinder heißt Erich Klein und der Sitz seiner Firma ist in Flachslanden bei Ansbach (Bayern). Die Internet-Adresse lautet www.graetenschneider.de


----------



## Volker2809 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Uppss, sorry, Angeldet war etwas schneller.... |supergri


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Ach du ...cke

2k für einen mit E-Motor, holla


----------



## Volker2809 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vop_Vom-Haken-in-die-Pfanne-Teil-3

Auf dem Film ist der Grätenschneider auch im Einsatz. Wie Angeldet schon schrieb: Wohl eher was für gewerbliche Nutzer (z.B. Gaststätten).


----------



## schrauber78 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Wenn ich das Ding nicht kommerziell nutzen würde, würd ich das Filet entweder mit nem Messer einschneiden oder beim essen puhlen, wenn ich die Preise seh...


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei der AB-Geburtstagsparty 2005 war der Erfinder Klein persönlich anwesend und hat das Dingens toll vorgeführt,
> vor allem die Karpfenchips waren sehr lecker!  :m :m
> (Mehr davon ... :l)
> 
> ...



Wobei der Typ "klein zwo" schon das mindeste ist - da bekommst Du wenigstens normale Brachsenfilets durchgekurbelt, ohne die nochmals teilen zu müssen. Unser Verein hat so ein Gerät - bei Jugendgruppenveranstaltungen sind die "Fish-Chips in Bierteig" der absolute Renner - da kommst mit dem Fritieren nicht mehr nach

Aber 830 Flocken ist schon ein sehr stolzer Preis|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Clown (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Genau das Ding meine ich. Dankeschön.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Unser Verein hat so ein Gerät - bei Jugendgruppenveranstaltungen sind die "Fish-Chips in Bierteig" der absolute Renner - da kommst mit dem Fritieren nicht mehr nach


Genau diesen Fall meine ich Martin - das erzeugt pure Gier! :k


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Da futtern sogar Kids, die sonst keinen Fisch mögen sich den Wanst voll... O-Ton von den Eltern: "Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Fisch sooo lecker sein kann"#6


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Der Hersteller hat da sein Patent drauf Auf jeden Fall muss das Teil nach jedem Einsatz wirklich sehr gründlich gereinigt werden - nichts ist ekliger, als Fischreste zischen den runden Messern!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Hallo Martin,
den kannst du in die Spülmaschine legen.


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> den kannst du in die Spülmaschine legen.



Ich weiß aber meist ist auf einem Zeltlager gerade keine vorhanden|rolleyes

Grüßla nach Nermberch

Martin


----------



## boarischahias (24. November 2010)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Hat sich denn schon mal jemand an einem "Eigenbau" versucht?
Runde Messer müsste es ja in der Bastelabteilung geben (Tepichmesser), oder aber so ein Prinzip "Wurmschere" nur halt mit mehreren Messern nebeneinander geschaltet.|rolleyes

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Udo561 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

Hi,
das Gerät ist ja nichts anderes als ein rotierendes Messer.
Solche Messer gibt es auf einer Walze mit Griff dran.
Damit bekommt man mürbes Fleisch zart 
Gruß Udo


----------



## blitz.128 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

ähm, natürlich ein interessantes gerät.
aber für meinen privatgebrauch wäre das wohl doch ein wenig
übertrieben. 
#h


----------



## boarischahias (24. November 2010)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*



blitz.128 schrieb:


> ähm, natürlich ein interessantes gerät.
> aber für meinen privatgebrauch wäre das wohl doch ein wenig
> übertrieben.
> #h


 
Deswegen ja "Eigenbau"...
@Udo
Hast Du vielleicht einen LINK wo es diese Messerwalzen gibt?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*

die Ausgangsfrage war doch die, nach einem Grätenschneider, aber die Diskusion endet nun schon in der Beantwortung mit einem Chipsschneider zur Herstellung von Filetstreifen (Chips).
Der hier angesprochene Grätenschneider dient doch lediglich dazu, das Fischfilet einzuschneiden und dabei die Y-Gräten zu durchtrennen, damit sie nach dem Braten nicht mehr spürbar sind. 
Um Filetstreifen herzustellen, wird ja noch ein anderes Messersystem benötigt, welches das Filet dann in schmalen Streifen ganz durchschneidet.
Voraussetzung ist doch, daß man aus einem ganzen Fisch Filets herstellt und mal ehrlich gesagt, wer will das schon mit seinen gefangenen Weißfischen machen?
Jeder, der Weißfische; egal in welcher Größe; gebraten genießen möchte, ohne dabei die ganzen Gräten im Mund zu haben, hat doch einen Grätenschneider zu Hause und die Anwendung ist kinderleicht, absolut sicher und kostet kein zusätzliches Geld.
Man nehme:
1 scharfes Messer, lege den geschuppten Fisch mit Haut auf eine feste Unterlage auf die Seite und schneide mit dem Messer im Abstand von etwa 5 mm von den Kiemen bis zum Schwanz quer zu Mittelgräte und zwar bis auf die Mittelgräte (Wirbelsäule).
Achtung: Mittelgräte nicht durchtrennen. 
Dabei hört man, wenn man es richtig macht, ein Knistern beim Durchtrennen der Gräten.
Mit der 2. Seite genauso verfahren. Nun kann der Fisch gewürzt und gebraten werden (egal, ob paniert, oder unpaniert, das ist Geschmackssache).
Glaubt mir, der fällt bestimmt nicht auseinander und Gräten spürt man auch nicht, da die beim Braten besser eindringende Hitze die kleingeschnittenen Restgräten weich macht.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht Siggi

*>>>>> Nur das Tun ist der Beweis für das Können <<<<<*


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> die Ausgangsfrage war doch die, nach einem Grätenschneider, aber die Diskusion endet nun schon in der Beantwortung mit einem Chipsschneider zur Herstellung von Filetstreifen (Chips).
> Der hier angesprochene Grätenschneider dient doch lediglich dazu, das Fischfilet einzuschneiden und dabei die Y-Gräten zu durchtrennen, damit sie nach dem Braten nicht mehr spürbar sind.
> Um Filetstreifen herzustellen, wird ja noch ein anderes Messersystem benötigt, welches das Filet dann in schmalen Streifen ganz durchschneidet.
> Voraussetzung ist doch, daß man aus einem ganzen Fisch Filets herstellt und mal ehrlich gesagt, wer will das schon mit seinen gefangenen Weißfischen machen?
> ...



Sorry Siggi, aber der Schnitt von der Kieme bis zum Schwanz ist ja wohl anders gedacht! Ich schneide quer zur Wirbelsäule heißt vom Rücken nach unten zur Bauchseite in 5mm Abstand. Beginne hinter dem Kiemendeckel und bis zur Schwanzwurzel. #h
Übrigens das System das diese Chips schneidet gibt es. Bei Interesse gerne PN.


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fischgrätenschneider?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Sorry Siggi, aber der Schnitt von der Kieme bis zum Schwanz ist ja wohl anders gedacht! Ich schneide quer zur Wirbelsäule heißt vom Rücken nach unten zur Bauchseite in 5mm Abstand. Beginne hinter dem Kiemendeckel und bis zur Schwanzwurzel. #h
> Übrigens das System das diese Chips schneidet gibt es. Bei Interesse gerne PN.



Hallo Ossipeter,
kannst Du mir nochmal verzeihen, 
ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte das genau wie Du, selbstverständlich quer zur Mittelgräte und nicht längs. Das würde auch keinen Sinn machen, könnte den Fisch  sonst so wohl wirklich auseinander fallen lassen.
Also arbeiten wir doch nach dem gleichen System und das funktioniert doch auch, oder?
Habe mein Gefasel weiter oben nochmals abgeändert.

Schönen Abend noch wünscht Siggi


----------

